# Futterboot/Baitboat selbst bauen



## crackz (27. März 2020)

Tag zusammen,

ich spiele seit längerer Zeit mit dem Gedanken, ein Futterboot (Katamaran) selbst zu bauen.

Von dem Grundgerüst an sich hätte ich schon einen groben Plan, jedoch macht mir die Technik etwas zu schaffen, da ich dort Laie bin.

Was sind die essentiellen Komponenten, um das Boot auch fernsteuern zu können und welche Motoren etc würden sich hierfür am besten eigenen?

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## jkc (28. März 2020)

Moin, es gab vor Jahren mal eine Bauanleitung von Volker Pischel, der danach sehr gute Boote unter dem Namen Vopi vertrieben hat. Vielleicht findest Du die noch irgendwo.
Eine Antriebseinheit besteht aus der Schraube mit Wellenanlage und Motor, Fahrtenregler und Akku, das ganze halt doppelt wegen der Katamaranform, dann kommt noch Fernsteuerung und Empfänger hinzu, evtl. ein Schaltmodul wenn Du Beleuchtung verbauen und über die Funke schalten können möchtest.

"Am besten" gibt es nicht, die einzelnen Komponenten sollten alle untereinander abgestimmt sein, fängt schon bei der Bordspannung und den Abmessungen / dem Gewicht des Bootes an.
Die Vopi-Boote und einige andere laufen mit 600er Graupner Speed Eco ab 6V, die Motoren sind sehr günstig, damals lagen die so um 10€ das Stück. Allerdings sollte das Boot für die Motoren nicht zu schwer / groß werden.
Wellenanlage sollte was taugen und meiner Meinung nach zwingenden am Motor angeflanscht sein, diese Gelenkkupplungen sind schweinelaut. Leider kostet ne anständige Lösung ganz gut. Generell ist man da schnell bei mehreren 100€ selbst wenn man eher günstigere Komponenten verbaut. Hast Du schon eine Budgetvorstellung?

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (28. März 2020)

Ahsou, Futter möchtest Du wahrscheinlich auch noch abladen können nech. Da gibt's unterschiedliche Lösungsansätze mit Klappen oder klappbaren Behältern, in der Regel ist aber mindestens ein Servo dazu erforderlich.

Grüße


----------



## crackz (28. März 2020)

Moin,



jkc schrieb:


> Moin, es gab vor Jahren mal eine Bauanleitung von Volker Pischel, der danach sehr gute Boote unter dem Namen Vopi vertrieben hat. Vielleicht findest Du die noch irgendwo.


Habe mich mal nach der Anleitung umgesehen, aber der genannte Mann scheint seine Internetseite dicht gemacht zu haben, anderswo finde ich auch leider keine Anleitungen. Schade eigentlich..



jkc schrieb:


> Hast Du schon eine Budgetvorstellung?


Allzu teuer wollte ich das ganze eigentlich nicht machen, weil ab 400€ gibt es ja schon fertige Boote (über die Qualität lässt sich da natürlich immer streiten).
Angedacht waren so knapp zwischen *100€ und 150€*, ich weiß nicht, ob das Ziel realistisch ist.
Was dazu gesagt werden sollte: Diese paar Euronen könnten für den Antrieb verwendet werden, da ich genug Material für den Rumpf zuhause hätte.




jkc schrieb:


> Ahsou, Futter möchtest Du wahrscheinlich auch noch abladen können nech.


Ja genau, ansonsten macht das *Futter*boot ja wenig Sinn 

Allgemein lässt sich noch sagen, dass ich auf folgendem Stand bin, korrigiert mich, falls ich da falsch liegen sollte:
2x Motor + Antrieb, 1-2x Servo (für die Klappe-n), 2x Fahrtenregler für Motoren *bzw.*
2x Motor + Antrieb, 1-2x Servo (für die Klappe-n), 1x Fahrtenregler für beide Motoren, 1 weitere Servo für ein Ruder

Leider ist dann trotzdem mein Problem das Abstimmen der Teile, da ich mit Modellbau gar nichts am Hut habe.

Vielen Dank schon einmal!


----------



## Vanner (28. März 2020)

Wenn du einen Katamaran bauen willst, dann fällt die letzte Materialvariante weg, da du kein Ruder benötigst. Gesteuert wird mit den beiden Motoren.
Max. 150€ ist sehr sportlich, das wird so nicht klappen. Motore, Fahrtregler, Empfänger und die dazu nötige Fernsteuerung fressen das schon mal auf. Da hast du aber noch nicht eine Wellenanlage mit dabei, und die können, wie jkc schon schrieb, ins Geld gehen wenn es was besseres sein sollt.
Beleuchtung kann man auch billig lösen, muß nicht zwingend kompliziert gemacht werden.


----------



## crackz (28. März 2020)

Okay, wie gesagt, kenne mich da nicht wirklich aus.
Was wäre denn dann ein Budget, mit dem man arbeiten könnte? Habe da keine so konkrete Vorstellung, wie teuer die Komponenten sind.

Beleuchtung wäre für mich zweitrangig bis nicht relevant, weil Nachtansitze momentan für mich nicht in Frage kommen und falls doch, lasse ich mir was provisorisches einfallen, wie z.B. Knicklichter, die ich mit Tesa o.Ä. am Rumpf befestige. Daran sollte es nicht scheitern.

Wo kann man sich denn am besten nach besagten Teilen umschauen, gibt es da geeignete (Modellbau-)Seiten bzw. hat jemand Empfehlungen?


----------



## Vanner (28. März 2020)

Grundsätzlich würde ich da erst mal im RC Boote Foren gucken, dort findet man sicherlich viele hilfreiche Tipps. Dort werden ab und zu auch mal Futterboote behandelt, das Hauptaugenmerk liegt dort allerdings normale RC Boote. Trotzdem betrifft die Steuerung sowie die Komponenten ja auch auf Futterboote zu. Klappensteuerung natürlich nicht, das macht aber nichts.
Material kaufen ist so ne Sache. Wenn du fachliche Beratung brauchst, dann bist du im Modellbauladen richtig. Dort kostet es natürlich auch mehr Geld. Dann wären da noch solche Laden wie Conrad Elektronik und ähnliche, die auch Modellbausachen haben. Wenn du viel liest und den Großteil davon auch verstehst, dann kannst du auch in der Bucht gucken, dort kommst du viel preiswerter weg als wo anders.

Du brauchst, an Elektronik, auf jeden Fall mal wasserdichte Fahrtregler, ein Fernsteuerungsset (Funke und Empfänger) mit mindestens 3 Kanälen, einen oder auch zwei gute servos und 2 Motore.

Was du im Vorfeld überlegen solltest ist, was willst du für Motore verbauen. Es gibt Brushed (Bürsten -) und Brushless (Bürstenlose - )Motore. Zu den Vor - und Nachteilen kannst du im Netz einiges finden. Erst wenn du dir da im Klaren bist, dann kannst du auch die entsprechenden Fahrtregler kaufen. Fahrtregler für Bürsternmotore kann man für Bürstenlosmotore nicht einsetzten, anderes rum genau so wenig. Es gibt aber auch Kombiregler, die für beide Motorenarten benutzbar sind. Tamiya hat da z.B. sowas.
Regler gibt es auch wie Sand am Meer, hier solltest du darauf achten, das diese für vorwärts - rückwärts Fahrt geeignet sind. Wie viel Leistung die Regler abkönnen müssen, hängt von den zu verbauenden Motoren ab. Also vor Reglerkauf erst gucken, was diese an max. Strombedarf haben und dann noch mal mind. 10% drauf rechnen.


----------



## jkc (28. März 2020)

Moin, im Modellbauladen habe ich nur bedingt gute Erfahrungen gemacht, die schienen dort regelrecht angenervt zu sein von Leuten ohne Ahnung die ein Futterboot bauen wollten, als dann allmählich klar wurde, dass ich ne konkrete Teileliste habe, paar 100€ da lasse und ich nur Hilfe beim zusammensuchen und im geringem Maße auch Abstimmung der Komponenten untereinander brauche, wurde es gleich viel angenehmer. Ist allerdings auch schon 15 Jahre her und hängt sicherlich auch vom Laden ab.

Meine Kalkulation für einen Eigenbau sähe aktuell grob so aus:
2 Schrauben 10€
2 Motoren 30€
2 Wellenanlagen 100€
2 Fahrtenregler 60 bis 100€
2 Akkus 30€ bei Bleigel, 60€ bei NiMh
Funke und Empfänger ~ 100€
Servo Stk. 15 bis 20€
Schaltmodul für's Licht ebenfalls 20€


----------



## Vanner (28. März 2020)

Das sieht realistisch aus, wenn man Bürstenmotore benutzt. Bei Brushless muß man noch was drauf legen.


----------



## jkc (28. März 2020)

Carplounge bietet ein Set aus je 2x Motor Schraube und Wellenanlagen für 90€, das erscheint mir erstmal ok zu sein, ohne die Wellenanlage zu kennen, optional gibt's dazu noch zwei Fahrtenregler, der Preis wäre gut wenn es die irgendwo abgebildeten 40r sind, diese sind allerdings nicht wasserdicht was sich bei nem Boot natürlich anbietet. Ich habe die Dinger erst neulich aus meinem Boot verbannt, nachdem ich den 3. davon gekillt habe.


----------



## crackz (28. März 2020)

Sind die oben genannten Preise pro Stück oder für beide?
Z.B. bei den Schrauben, beide für 10€ oder das Stück?

Und sind zwingend 2 Akkus notwendig? 
Habe jetzt schon hier und da mal paar Setups gesehen, und da wurde meistens nur ein Akku verbaut, meistens 12V? (nicht ganz sicher) Bleiakku.

Erstrebenswert wäre natürlich, dass das ganze Ding von sich aus wasserdicht wäre, ohne, dass ich zusätzlich wasserdichte Teile verbauen muss.
Aber da wäre es wohl trotzdem sinnvoller, lieber den kleinen Aufpreis in Kauf zu nehmen, bevor man sich die Teile regelmäßig zerböllert.


----------



## jkc (28. März 2020)

Preise sind jeweils für beide Teile,
1 Akku geht grundsätzlich auch, ist bei ner Katamaranform aber eher unsinnig wegen der Gewichtsverteilung, und um auf die gleiche Fahrtzeit zu kommen müsste ein einzelner Akku halt die doppelte Kapazität haben, 1 Akku mag geringfügig günstiger kommen, aber wirklich sinnvoll erscheint es mir nicht.


----------



## Forelle74 (28. März 2020)

crackz schrieb:


> Tag zusammen,
> 
> ich spiele seit längerer Zeit mit dem Gedanken, ein Futterboot (Katamaran) selbst zu bauen.
> 
> ...


HI
ich hab mir letztes Jahr eins frei Schnauze gebaut.
Allerdings nur ein Rumpf.
Wenn Interesse besteht kann ich mal ein paar Fotos oder ein Video machen.
Wichtig sind die Kanäle der Steuerung .
Je mehr Kanäle,desto mehr funktionen kannst du aufschalten.
Licht hatte ich mit der Funktion vorwärts und Rückwärts gekoppelt.
Das man bei größeren Entfernungen erkennt wo vorn und hinten ist.
Vor allem bei Dämmerung.
Und natürlich mit extra Schalter fürn Tag.
Ganz fertig isses noch nicht, weil ich jetzt im neuen Verrein kein Futterboot nutzen darf.
Aber es funktioniert schon.
Als Steuerung hab ich eine von nem Flugzeug in eBay ersteigert.
Kosten für die Technik waren ca. 150€.
+
Die Steuerung hab ich für 40€ in eBay erwischt.
+
Das Boot (Der Rumpf) kostete 45 in eBay.
Grüße Michi


----------



## crackz (28. März 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Preise sind jeweils für beide Teile


Super, vielen Dank!



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Wenn Interesse besteht kann ich mal ein paar Fotos oder ein Video machen.


Sehr gern, momentan ist jede Info hilfreich!
Vielleicht lässt sich dadurch ja herausfinden, welche Motoren etc. in etwa in Betracht kommen würden.


----------



## Forelle74 (28. März 2020)

Ich mach heute Abend oder morgen Fotos und ein kleines Funktionsvideo.
Wenn ich das hinbekomme.
Motor hab ich nen normalen Mabuchi Bürstenmotor.


----------



## NaabMäx (29. März 2020)

Aussenborder?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (29. März 2020)

Und wenn es nicht zu groß sein muss, wäre ein Chinakracher noch ne Alternative ....









						197.22US $ |Flytec 2011 5 RC Bait Boat Toys Fishing Tool Smart Fishing Bait RC Boat Kit Version Remote Control Water Toys Boat Black /Green|RC Boats|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com
				




https://www.amazon.de/ISO-TRADE-Ferngesteuertes-Fischk%C3%B6der-Fernbedienung/dp/B084WMPSXB/ref=sr_1_14?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&keywords=futterboot&qid=1585484319&sr=8-14&th=1


----------



## crackz (29. März 2020)

T


Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Und wenn es nicht zu groß sein muss, wäre ein Chinakracher noch ne Alternative ....


Taugen die Teile denn was? Sprich Reichweite der Funke etc.?



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Aussenborder?


Wie meinst Du das?


----------



## Forelle74 (29. März 2020)

So hier mal die Fotos .
Das Boot ist wie geschrieben noch im Rohbau. 
Fährt und funktioniert aber schon.


----------



## crackz (29. März 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> So hier mal die Fotos .


Vielen Dank! Das hilft auf jeden Fall schon mal weiter!


----------



## Forelle74 (29. März 2020)

crackz schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Das hilft auf jeden Fall schon mal weiter!


Bei Fragen helfe ich gerne Weiter.
Das Ruderblatt war schon im Rumpf.
Darum hab ichs so lassen.
Ich wollt noch nen Käfig rumbauen, wegen des Krautes.


----------



## crackz (29. März 2020)

Ich habe gestern ein Setup gefunden, das jemand für sein RC-Boot verwendet hat, wie ist eure Meinung dazu?

*Funke:* 1x FlySky FS-CT6B
*Regler:* 2x Hobbywing QuicRun 1060 Brushed Regler -60A- 
*Motor:* 2x 540 DC Motor (6-12V)
*Antrieb:* 2x Wellenantrieb (von Flansch bis zur Scraube bereits fertig)
*Servo:* 1x Futaba Standard-Servo S3003
*Akku:* 1x Turnigy 2200mAh 3S 20C-30C 

Natürlich ist hier noch nicht das zu bewegende Gewicht mit einberechnet, man müsste also ggf. die Motoren noch etwas anders wählen.

Die Komponenten insgesamt wären in etwa in meinem Budget, falls jedoch Teile "Müll" sein sollten, würde ich natürlich auch den ein oder anderen Euro mehr in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## jkc (29. März 2020)

Moin,

bekannt sind mir davon nur die Quicrun Fahrtenregler, auf dem Papier sind die super - ich habe die auch erst die Tage in meinem Boot verbaut und bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit, allerdings auch erst 2x auf dem Wasser gewesen also kann ich keine Langzeiterfahrungen beisteuern.
Motor und Akku erscheinen mir zunächst etwas klein, kann evtl aber auch funktionieren, da das System mit ner höheren Spannung arbeitet als die Boote die ich persönlich kenne; Servo an sich geht klar, ist aber nur bis 6V Betreibsspannung angegeben und passt damit nicht ohne weiteres zum Akku; Wellenalage kann man so nix zu sagen, gut ist, dass sie geflanscht wird.
Funke sieht von den Funktionen auf dem Papier erstmal ok aus, wobei ich vorher nochmal 100ig klären würde, dass die die Kanäle der beiden Motoren mischen kann (ich gehe davon aus das sie es kann wenn das so wie oben zusammengestellt genutzt wurde und da in der englischen Beschreibung steht, dass sie programmierbar ist).

Ah, moment, Denkfehler, der Servo bekommt seinen Strom ja aus dem Fahrtenregler / über die Empfängerstromversorgung und die müsste bei 6V liegen- sorry


----------



## Vanner (29. März 2020)

Der Sache steht im Prinzip nichts im Wege.
Akku würde ich aber einen 5000er nehmen, entsprechendes Ladegerät mit einplanen.
Den Servo, wenn du nur einen verbauen willst, dann doch lieber mit Metallgetriebe. Zum Beispiel den DF Servo M0900, der ist auch gleich Wasserdicht.
Wellenanlage sollte geflanscht und wenn möglich Kugel gelagert sein.


----------



## crackz (30. März 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Motor und Akku erscheinen mir zunächst etwas klein, kann evtl aber auch funktionieren, da das System mit ner höheren Spannung arbeitet als die Boote die ich persönlich kenne


Was wäre dann da die gängigste Spannung? Bzw. gibt es da Vor- bzw. Nachteile, die relevant werden könnten?



Vanner schrieb:


> Akku würde ich aber einen 5000er nehmen, entsprechendes Ladegerät mit einplanen.


Ja das Ladegerät würde extra noch dazu kommen, habe ich nur oben nicht aufgelistet.
Wie lang wären denn in etwa die Betriebszeiten des Akkus? Habe da keine so rechte Vorstellung, wie lang der Akku dann halten würde.


----------



## jkc (30. März 2020)

Die Boote die ich kenne laufen alle mit 6 - 8,4V, es sind beides aber gehbare Wege.
Akkulaufzeit hängt natürlich stark vom Gewicht ab, mein Boot fährt mit 9000mAh bei 6V etwa 2 bis 2,5 km unter Realbedingungen, wenn ich jetzt davon ausgehe, dass ein Motor bei der doppelten Spannung die halbe Stromstärke braucht um die gleiche Leistung zu bringen, dann wäre ich halt bei ner Akkukapazität von 4500mAh um die gleiche Strecke zu fahren...
Mit nem 2200mAh Akku gehts dann halt nur rund halb so weit.
Ist natürlich nur näherungsmäßig weil die Motoren unterschiedliche Wirkungsgrade haben etc. aber die Tendenz wird stimmen.

Grüß JK


----------



## Blueser (30. März 2020)

Warum kein Brushlessmotor, sind die im RC-Bootsbau nicht üblich? Die haben doch einen besseren Wirkungsgrad und gibt es mit Regler beim bekannten Freizeit-König recht günstig ...


----------



## jkc (30. März 2020)

Wer ist dieser "Freizeit-König"?
Damals als ich selbst gebaut habe war man da schnell bei dem 10fachen des Preises bei nem brushless Motor, hat sich da soviel am Markt getan?


----------



## Blueser (30. März 2020)

Wann war damals?


----------



## Vanner (30. März 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Wer ist dieser "Freizeit-König"?



Hobby King, sitzt in Deutschland in Hamburg.

Brushless ist inzwischen viel billiger geworden. Früher war das noch Neuland und daher sehr teuer. Die Preisentwicklung sieht man ja auch bei den LIPO Akkus.


----------



## crackz (30. März 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Mit nem 2200mAh Akku gehts dann halt nur rund halb so weit.


Dann werde ich da lieber einen etwas stärkeren nehmen, sicher ist sicher.



Blueser schrieb:


> Die haben doch einen besseren Wirkungsgrad und gibt es mit Regler beim bekannten Freizeit-König recht günstig ...


Ich habe mich mal auf der Seite umgesehen, finde da jedoch leider keine Motoren und Regler im Set, bzw. nur eine Hand voll für 60€ aufwärts. Gibt es da eine Filtereinstellung, bzw. allgemein nur so wenige im Set?
Andernfalls natürlich die "traditionelle" Variante und beide Teile extra kaufen.

Würdet ihr dann allgemein lieber auf Brushless setzen oder ist das für den Hobbygebrauch eher irrelevant?


----------



## Blueser (30. März 2020)

Du willst doch keine Rennen fahren. Kauf Motor und Regler einzeln, so um die 30A maximal sollte reichen. Kenne mich mit Booten allerdings nicht aus, hängt wohl auch von der Schraube ab.


----------



## crackz (30. März 2020)

Angenommen ich würde *diesen* Motor verbauen wollen, der mit 7,4V läuft, dann brächte ich vermutlich auch einen neuen 2S Akku oder? 
Bin mit der ganzen Elektronik-Sache noch nicht ganz so bewandert.


----------



## Blueser (30. März 2020)

Du kannst den Motor auch mit 1S betreiben. Er läuft dann aber "nur" mit 17.760 Umdrehungen maximal.
Was hast du für einen Akku? Er muss halt den max. Strom abkönnen. Entscheidend ist die C Angabe des Akkus und die Kapazität. Zum Beispiel 25C und 1500mA: 25x1500=37.500/1000=37,5A.


----------



## jkc (30. März 2020)

crackz schrieb:


> ...Brushless setzen oder ist das für den Hobbygebrauch eher irrelevant?



Ich habe mich jetzt nur kurz mit der Thematik befasst, aber ich denke bei einem Futterboot welches als Verdränger unterwegs ist und eine unkomplizierte Nutzung im Vordergrund steht wäre Brushless immernoch unwirtschaftlich / oversized, es sei denn man hat Spaß dran. Ich sehe Brushless eher im Vorteil bei höheren Drehzahlen / Geschwindigkeiten.


----------



## crackz (30. März 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Du kannst den Motor auch mit 1S betreiben. Er läuft dann aber "nur" mit 17.760 Umdrehungen maximal.


Wie genau könnte ich das errechnen?



Blueser schrieb:


> Was hast du für einen Akku? Er muss halt den max. Strom abkönnen. Entscheidend ist die C Angabe des Akkus und die Kapazität. Zum Beispiel 25C und 1500mA: 25x1500=37.500/1000=37,5A.


Wieder was gelernt und ist ein 20-30C 2200mAh, sprich bis 66A wäre alles betreibbar, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
Muss ich das dann eigentlich /2 nehmen, da 2 Motoren betrieben werden müssen?

Dazu aber noch eine Frage: dem Motor macht es nichts, wenn er anstatt mit 7,4V mit 11,1V betrieben wird?



jkc schrieb:


> Ich sehe Brushless im eher im Vorteil bei höheren Drehzahlen / Geschwindigkeiten.


Ja das habe ich mir auch anfangs gedacht, dass das alles vielleicht bisschen "too much" werden könnte für meine Zwecke.


----------



## Vanner (30. März 2020)

Brushless ist "too much" für ein Futterboot, kann aber auch Vorteile haben. 
Der verlinkte Motor wäre ne Nummer zu klein, wenn du Brushless Motore verbauen willst dann suche welche die für Fahrzeuge im Maßstab 1/10 angeboten werden, die entsprechen der 540er Größe der Bürstenmotore.



crackz schrieb:


> Wieder was gelernt und ist ein 20-30C 2200mAh, sprich bis 66A wäre alles betreibbar, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.



Das ist die max. Strombelastbarkeit, heißt also im Normalfall max. Motorlast. Ist aber nur für kurzzeitige Belastung ausgelegt, damit im Normalbetrieb zu rechnen, verbietet sich also.


----------



## crackz (30. März 2020)

Vanner schrieb:


> Der verlinkte Motor wäre ne Nummer zu klein, wenn du Brushless Motore verbauen willst dann suche welche die für Fahrzeuge im Maßstab 1/10 angeboten werden, die entsprechen der 540er Größe der Bürstenmotore.


*Nur als Beispiel:* Mein Boot wiegt insgesamt beladen mit allem 10kg, wie wüsste ich, welche Motorenstärke ich in etwa brauchen würde? Weil Motoren für 1/10 Modelle wären da vermutlich zu schwach. Gibt es da eine Faustformel?



Vanner schrieb:


> Das ist die max. Strombelastbarkeit, heißt also im Normalfall max. Motorlast. Ist aber nur für kurzzeitige Belastung ausgelegt, damit im Normalbetrieb zu rechnen, verbietet sich also.


*Beispiel: *Wenn ich also 2 Motoren mit Maximallast von jeweils 30A betreiben wollen würde, würde sich ein Akku anbieten, der im Bereich von (mindestens) 60-80A liegen würde? Z.B. ein 3700mAh 20C? Der würde ja rechnerisch für Spitzen bis 74A reichen.

Nur mal so als Verständnisfragen, damit ich mir je nach Gegebenheit auch selbst passende Komponenten zusammensuchen könnte.


----------



## Vanner (30. März 2020)

crackz schrieb:


> *Nur als Beispiel:* Mein Boot wiegt insgesamt beladen mit allem 10kg, wie wüsste ich, welche Motorenstärke ich in etwa brauchen würde? Weil Motoren für 1/10 Modelle wären da vermutlich zu schwach. Gibt es da eine Faustformel?



Kann man nicht wirklich sagen, das hängt auch mit von der verbauten Schraube ab. 
Die meisten großen Futterboot haben ab Werk 2 Dirty Devil Brushed Motore drin. Das sind große Industriemotore in der 600er oder sogar 655er Baugröße daher kommen. Die machen max. 18000 U/min. , haben aber dadurch auch entsprechend Kraft. Die Schrauben ist dann trotzdem noch eine Spieloption für mehr Schnelligkeit oder mehr Schubkraft.



crackz schrieb:


> *Beispiel: *Wenn ich also 2 Motoren mit Maximallast von jeweils 30A betreiben wollen würde, würde sich ein Akku anbieten, der im Bereich von (mindestens) 60-80A liegen würde? Z.B. ein 3700mAh 20C? Der würde ja rechnerisch für Spitzen bis 74A reichen.



Ich würde nicht zu knapp denken, plädiere da eher zu 30 - 45C.


----------



## crackz (30. März 2020)

Vanner schrieb:


> Die meisten großen Futterboot haben ab Werk 2 Dirty Devil Brushed Motore drin.


Ich denke, das wäre für das, was ich mir vorstelle, etwas zu viel des Guten.

Muss man dann bei den Reglern zu den Motoren auf irgendetwas spezielles achten?


----------



## Vanner (30. März 2020)

Denke nicht, dass die Motore zu groß sind, du redetest was vom ca. 10kg Gesamtgewicht. Dazu rechne noch mit Wind und Wellen, da braucht man dann sicherlich auch etwas Leistung. 
Ja bei den Fahrtreglern ist was zu beachten, hatte ich aber oben schon geschrieben. Erst mal sollte er mit dem Stromverbrauch der Motore mithalten können, sonst grillst du ihn. Da lieber ne Nummer größer als zu eng kalkulieren. Außerdem muß er die Spannung der Batterie vertragen, sonst grillst du ihn gleich beim Einschalten. Nicht alle Regler haben einen großen Volt - Nutzungsbereich, also auf die Angaben achten.
Dann sollte er für  Vorwärts - und Rückwärtsfahrt ausgelegt sein.


----------



## crackz (30. März 2020)

Vanner schrieb:


> Denke nicht, dass die Motore zu groß sind, du redetest was vom ca. 10kg Gesamtgewicht. Dazu rechne noch mit Wind und Wellen, da braucht man dann sicherlich auch etwas Leistung.


Das war nur als Beispiel gemeint, um meine Frage zu verbildlichen. Wie schwer alles genau wird, kann ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht ganz abschätzen.

Es wurde weiter oben mal von einem "600er bzw. 655er Dirty Devil Motor" gesprochen. Was genau besagen die Zahlen bzw. wo sind die einsehbar? Ich habe das Netz schon mal durchforstet aber bis auf den Begriff "Typengröße" bin ich da leider nicht schlauer geworden. Nur leider ist diese meistens nicht angegeben - ich persönlich wüsste also bei einem Motor nicht, ob es ein 540er, 600er oder sonst etwas ist. Wie bekomme ich das raus?


----------



## NaabMäx (31. März 2020)

crackz schrieb:


> Ich denke, das wäre für das, was ich mir vorstelle, etwas zu viel des Guten.
> 
> Muss man dann bei den Reglern zu den Motoren auf irgendetwas spezielles achten?



Ja, aufpassen das die Schiffsschrauben nicht zum Luft- und Raumfahrtsantrieb mutieren.
Du wirst eine Hupe brauchen, wennst einen Eurofighter überholst, um diesen von der linken Spur zu vertreiben.
Vor allem wenn du 2 der Motoren bei eh Hecklaßt verbaut hast.
Ich rate dir zu Benzienmotoren, da holst du noch mehr raus.

Nur ein Problem. Das Abwerfen (auch von Boiles) aus der Luft ist nach Luftfahrtgesetzt verboten. Also schau, das die vor der Luftraumeroberung los wirst.
Und ja nicht regeln, Wer bremst verliert.

Unter 5 PS, da wirst ja nie fertig mit dem anfüttern.

Einen Wellenausgleich brauchst du nicht, wenn du ausreichend Power hast. Das Boot wird nur die Wellenspitzen berühren. wenn überhaupt noch.


----------



## Danielsu83 (31. März 2020)

Hallo,

darf ich dir ganz ehrlich was sagen ? Kneif dir die Nummer mit dem Selbstbau. Das lohnt sich nur wenn du Spaß am basteln hast. In den Letzten 10 Jahren hatte ich jetzt 3 Futterboote in verschiedenen Preisbereichen und kann dir deshalb auch was günstiges empfehlen das sicherlich 80% der Selbstbau Boote die ich im Einsatz erleben konnte in den Sack steckt. 

Zum Beispiel https://www.raven.nl/lakemaster-m1-baitboat-voerboot/nl/product/54899/?sqr=Baitboat

Oder alternativ als Bausatz der halbwegs abgestimmt ist :









						Futterboot Bausatz CM XXL 2,4 Ghz komplettes Set
					

Angebot: Futterbot Bausatz - Es wird Sie begeistern eines dieser ausgereiften Futterboote zu besitzen. Mit dem Futterboot Bausatz haben die Möglichkeit bis zu 4 kg Futter inkl. Montage(n) in ein oder zwei Futterkammern zu transportieren.




					www.mk-angelsport.de
				




Selbst bauen lohnt sich nur wenn du Spaß am basteln hast oder du wirklich weißt was du tust und so günstig ganz besondere extra-Lösungen verbaust.

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Vanner (31. März 2020)

Das die 10kg nur zum verbildlichen gedacht waren, habe ich mir fast gedacht. Da bist du aber in der Regel nicht weit weg von. So ein Futterboot wiegt gerne um die 4 - 5kg leer. Dazu kommt dann das Futter, da kommen auch schnell mal 3 - 4kg zusammen wenn du anfütterst. 



crackz schrieb:


> Es wurde weiter oben mal von einem "600er bzw. 655er Dirty Devil Motor" gesprochen. Was genau besagen die Zahlen bzw. wo sind die einsehbar? Ich habe das Netz schon mal durchforstet aber bis auf den Begriff "Typengröße" bin ich da leider nicht schlauer geworden.



Versuche es mal mit "Modellbau Motor" und dann der Größe.


----------



## crackz (31. März 2020)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Selbst bauen lohnt sich nur wenn du Spaß am basteln hast oder du wirklich weißt was du tust und so günstig ganz besondere extra-Lösungen verbaust.


Es sollte ein Projekt mit Kumpels werden und da steht natürlich auch der Bastel-Aspekt im Vordergrund. Ich glaube sofort, dass diese Lösungen deutlich besser sind, als selbst gebaute Boote, keine Frage. Da sind ja auch Profis am Werk. Aber mal ganz ehrlich: ist es nicht schöner, "sein" Boot zu steuern, als ein fertig gekauftes? 
Getreu nach dem Motto "der Weg ist das Ziel" sollte das Boot entstehen.


----------



## crackz (31. März 2020)

Habe mich jetzt nochmal umgesehen und wäre zu folgenden Komponenten gekommen:

*Akku:* 1x LiPo 11.1V 30C/3000mAh

*Motor:* 2x Graupner Speed 600 7.2V
Der Motor wird jedoch mit Betriebsspannungsbereichvon 3,6-8,4V gelistet, deswegen 11.1V Akku und nicht 7.2V (so mein Gedankengang).

*Regler:* 2x Hobbywing QuicRun 1060
Überlegung war (wie auch bei Carplounge verbaut) Graupner Speedprofi 40R BEC, weiß jedoch nicht, ob das zwingend nötig wäre, Stand meines Wissens dürfte doch eigentlich der QuicRun auch funktionieren, oder?

*Wellenanlange:* 2x "Compact Wellenanlage 600/175 M4" (angeflanscht)

*Schrauben:* 2x Graupner 2318.33 (unterschiedliche Drehrichtung, da genaueres "Geradeaus")

*Funke:* (vorerst) FlySky FS-CT6B

*Servo:* 1x DF M0900
Da ist die Frage, ob ich (wenn ich den "vernünftig" einbauen würde) sowohl den "Futtermechanismus" (Stift, der durch den Servo eingezogen wird und so eine Klappe "freilässt") und evtl eine Releasekupplung mit Bowdenzug gleichzeitig "betreiben" könnte, sprich, z.B. Servo nach "links"=Futter, Servo nach "rechts"=Release.


Eine Frage stellt sich mir aber noch:
Beim Motor ist eine Blockierstromaufnahme von 85A aufgelistet, ist die im Fall eines Futterboots überhaupt relevant? Falls ja, müsse ich dann den Akku und die Regler anders dimensionieren, da der Akku ja nur für Spitzen bis 90A und die Regler bis 40A ausgelegt sind. Unter Volllast liegt die Stromaufnahme andernfalls ja nur bei jeweils 12A.

Alle Komponenten natürlich unter Vorbehalt, falls das Boot schwerer als gedacht werden würde, würde sich hier und da natürlich noch etwas ändern.


----------



## Hecht100+ (31. März 2020)

..Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht helfen, deine Berechnungen stimmen mich grinsend. Bei einem 3 AH Akku und einer Stromaufnahme bei max. Wirkungsgrad von 22 A  kommst du auf 8 Min. Fahrtzeit, wenn du dann noch deine Spitzen mit einberechnest, bleibt die Frage, kommt das Schiff überhaupt zurück?


----------



## jkc (31. März 2020)

Stand meiner Erfahrung jetzt ist der Quicrun der bessere Regler gegenüber dem Graupner, da wasserdicht und nebenbei auch mit mehr Last angegeben. Er ist allerdings nicht über die gesamte Bandbreite geräuschlos wie der Graupner, das heißt im unteren Drehzahlbereich hört man ein leichtes pfeifen.
Der Graupner ist komplett leise (oder mit nur einem winzigen Bereich in dem es pfeift) aber eben nicht wasserdicht.
Betriebsspannung Motor vs. Akku verstehe ich nicht. Motor bis 8,4V angegeben und deswegen fährst Du den mit 11,1V?
Motorblokade kann beim Futterboot durchaus vorkommen z.B. wenn sich die Schnur in der Schraube verfängt, oft sind die Regler mit einer Angabe zur dauerhaften Belastbarkeit und einer zur kurzzeitigen Belastung versehen. Nach meinem Verständnis sollte die letzte Angabe über der Blockierstromaufnahme des Motors liegen...


----------



## NaabMäx (31. März 2020)

Hallo crackz,
Selbstverständlich macht das jede Menge mehr Spaß.

Hast du das Chassis vom Katamaran schon fertig und den Wasserwiderstand ermittelt?
Auf welcher Grundlage berechnest du die Leistung und die Laufzeit?
Die Schrauben rundlich kapseln mit einem Gitter / Lochblech, dann hast das Problem mit Schnurfang nicht.


mfg
NM


----------



## jkc (31. März 2020)

Schrauben in einen Käfig packen ergibt aber immer einen Leistungsverlust.


----------



## crackz (31. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> ..Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht helfen, deine Berechnungen stimmen mich grinsend. Bei einem 3 AH Akku und einer Stromaufnahme bei max. Wirkungsgrad von 22 A  kommst du auf 8 Min. Fahrtzeit, wenn du dann noch deine Spitzen mit einberechnest, bleibt die Frage, kommt das Schiff überhaupt zurück?


Ups, ja durchaus korrekt, ehrlich gesagt komplett aus den Augen verloren... Werde dann wohl auf 2x 6000mAh umschwenken.



jkc schrieb:


> Betriebsspannung Motor vs. Akku verstehe ich nicht. Motor bis 8,4V angegeben und deswegen fährst Du den mit 11,1V?


Habe mich da in mehreren Foren informiert und da scheiden sich leider die Geister. Manch einer sagt, man solle lieber die 7,4V zum betreiben benutzen, andere sagen, 11,1V sind auch okay, da wohl die Spannung an sich den Motoren nichts macht, weil der Regler nur so viel abgibt, wie der Motor verbrauchen kann, sprich die 8,4V. Was ist eure Meinung dazu?



jkc schrieb:


> Nach meinem Verständnis sollte die letzte Angabe über der Blockierstromaufnahme des Motors liegen...


Habe oben einen Fehler gemacht bzw. etwas falsch geschrieben:
Die QuickRun sind für Dauerstrom von bis zu 60A ausgelegt und halten Spitzen bis 360A aus, da sollte es also keine Probleme geben.



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hast du das Chassis vom Katamaran schon fertig und den Wasserwiderstand ermittelt?
> Auf welcher Grundlage berechnest du die Leistung und die Laufzeit?
> Die Schrauben rundlich kapseln mit einem Gitter / Lochblech, dann hast das Problem mit Schnurfang nicht.


Nein, noch nicht, ist momentan noch in der Planung und wie lässt sich dieser am besten ermitteln?
Habe dafür die Formel F=(Wasserdichte * Widerstandsbeiwert * angeströmte Fläche * Geschwindigkeit^2) / 2 gefunden

Per Formel: Laufzeit = Ah (Akku) / A (Motoren) /60


----------



## jkc (31. März 2020)

Ich denke nicht, dass ein Regler weiß wieviel Spannung der angehängte Motor abkann. 
Wenn der Akku ihm 11,1 Volt liefert schiebt der das bei Vollgas auch raus.


----------



## crackz (31. März 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass ein Regler weiß wieviel Spannung der angehängte Motor abkann.
> Wenn der Akku ihm 11,1 Volt liefert schiebt der das bei Vollgas auch raus.


Dann werde ich da lieber mal einen 7,4V Akku einplanen, sicher ist sicher


----------



## Vanner (31. März 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass ein Regler weiß wieviel Spannung der angehängte Motor abkann.
> Wenn der Akku ihm 11,1 Volt liefert schiebt der das bei Vollgas auch raus.



Genau so sieht es aus.


----------



## Blueser (31. März 2020)

Mit der Spannung wird wohl die Drehzahl geregelt, soweit ich mich erinnern kann. Man kann diese ja auch an der Funke begrenzen.


----------



## Vanner (31. März 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Mit der Spannung wird wohl die Drehzahl geregelt, soweit ich mich erinnern kann. Man kann diese ja auch an der Funke begrenzen.



Schon mal gemacht? Das ist doch nur Spielkram, der im ungünstigsten Fall schnell in die Hose geht.


----------



## Blueser (31. März 2020)

Ne, habe ich damals nicht gemacht. Habe mir den Motor und Regler passend zum Akku gekauft ...


----------



## crackz (31. März 2020)

Würdet ihr dann alles auf 7,4V auslegen oder einfach einen "stärkeren" Motor bis 11,1V bzw. 12V nehmen?
Habe z.B. den Krick MAX Power 600 für Spannungen zwischen 2,4V und 12,0V gefunden.


----------



## NaabMäx (31. März 2020)

Hi JKC
Klar Leistungsverlust.  Je nach Gestaltung mehr oder weniger.
Wenn die Schrauben die Schnur kappt und dann blockiert, kann das Boot futsch sein. Risiko tragen oder eliminieren?

Hi Crackz
Da wir deine Ausführungsvorstellungen und Bedingungen nicht kennen, (und ich auch nicht kennen will) sind die Optionen zu vielfältig, um dir eine Rat zu geben.

"Planung" hört sich gut an. Zeichnen, Berechnen, Zeichnen Berechnen,..... Und mit Formeln kennst dich anscheinend aus.
Also frag einfach mal so. Die Abhängigkeiten sind dir bekannt, Vielleicht ist ja was dabei, an was du noch nicht gedacht hast? Bezweifle ich aber.
Baust du eine 2er oder 3er Katamaran? 
Hast du dir eine Spezifikation zusammen gestellt, über Boot, und Einsatzbereich, sowie Gewässer,... und die daraus resultierenden Bedürfnisse? 
Mit wie vielen Geschwindigkeiten und wie einwirkend rechnest du? 
Warum ist der Wasserwiderstand wichtig?
Tiefgang min. / max. für Anströmflächen min./max, zu Leistungsbedarf min,/ max? Oder ausgeglichenen Tiefgang durch Ballastwasser?
Überleg mir grad, ob man eine Akku von einem bereits vorhandenen Akkuschrauber nehmen könnte, Der kostet nichts extra. Wer einen hat


mfg
NM


----------



## crackz (6. April 2020)

Um hier mal Deine Fragen zu beantworten:


NaabMäx schrieb:


> Baust du eine 2er oder 3er Katamaran?


Es wird ein 2er Katamaran.


NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hast du dir eine Spezifikation zusammen gestellt, über Boot, und Einsatzbereich, sowie Gewässer,... und die daraus resultierenden Bedürfnisse?


Der Einsatzbereich ist hauptsächlich in stehenden oder langsam fließenden Gewässern, es wird also nur moderate Leistung benötigt, um seine Ziele zu erreichen.


NaabMäx schrieb:


> Mit wie vielen Geschwindigkeiten und wie einwirkend rechnest du?


Wenn Du es so meinst: Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit vom Boot und Geschwindigkeit vom Wasser, die ggf. entgegen wirkt.


NaabMäx schrieb:


> Warum ist der Wasserwiderstand wichtig?


Widerstand > Antriebsleistung = Boot bewegt sich nicht

Nun noch eine Frage
Mein Boot soll aus PVC entstehen (wie oben erwähnt). Über die ganz genaue Befestigung der Komponenten habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht, angedacht ist aber das Festkleben von Muttern und an diesen dann festschrauben.
Wenn ich jetzt jedoch den Motor unter Volllast laufen lassen würde, würde dieser sich ja nicht unwesentlich aufheizen. Im Netz habe ich gelesen, dass die bis zu 100°C warm werden können. Der Schmelzpunkt vieler Kunststoffe liegt aber knapp über 100°C. Sprich, hier würde es Probleme geben.
Werden die Motoren wirklich so heiß und wie kühlt man diese am besten runter? Per Kühlrippen, also passiv, oder aktiv per Luft oder Wasser? Natürlich sind Aktivkühlungen effektiver aber würden es auch die Rippen tun?


----------



## jkc (6. April 2020)

Moin, es gibt im Modellbaubereich durchaus Wasserkühlungen für die Motoren, ich denke beim Futterboot sollte es ohne gehen. Richtig heiß werden die Motoren bei mir nicht, jedenfalls nicht annähernd Richtung 100°c. Selbst nach längerer Fahrzeit kann ich die immernoch anfassen ohne mir die Finger zu verbrennen.


Grüße JK


----------



## crackz (6. April 2020)

Ich habe mich mal schlau gemacht und herausgefunden, dass die Wasserlinienlänge des Boots maßgebend für die erreichbare Geschwindigkeit ist.
Das weiß sicher schon der ein oder andere, mir was das aber neu.

Mein Boot soll (Stand der Dinge) ca. 40cm lang werden (zugleich Wasserlinienlänge). Mit dazu benötigter Formel komme ich auf knapp 2,85 km/h bzw. 0,8 m/s Maximalgeschwindigkeit.

Zudem wird es ein Maximalgewicht von etwa 4kg beladen haben, nun stellt sich mir die Frage, ob es hier dann überhaupt sinnig ist, 600er Motoren zu verwenden, da (soweit ich das verstanden habe) die Geschwindigkeit von ~3 km/h sowieso nicht überschritten wird bzw. werden kann, da das Boot nicht in "Gleitfahrt" übergeht. (Zumindest denke ich das)

Beziehungsweise frage ich mich, wie ich herausfinde, wie schnell mein Boot mit der Motorleistung und verwendeter Schraube überhaupt werden kann. 
Ich habe schon Ansätze gesehen, die mit dem Durchmesser der Schraube und Steigung dieser und der Motordrehzahl (wie auch immer) die maximale Geschwindigkeit ermitteln, jedoch war nie eine direkte Formel/Rechenweg gegeben.
Hat hierfür jemand Tipps, wie ich das theoretisch herausfinden kann?

Anbei hefte ich mal ein Bild vom jetzigen Design des Boots, vielleicht kann man daraus mehr Schlüsse ziehen, ob das Boot ggf. doch "gleitet" und so schneller wird oder eben nicht. Das Design ist momentan noch ein Protoyp, wenn ich die genaue Dimensionierung der Motoren habe, wird natürlich alles darauf angepasst. Es soll nur veranschaulichen, wie die grobe Form des Bootes werden soll.


----------



## crackz (6. April 2020)

PS: Die Steigung gibt ja an, wie weit sich die Schraube bei einer Umdrehung fortbewegt.
Nehme ich nun die Steigung von 46mm (0,046m) und multipliziere die mit der Motordrehzahl (vereinfacht) 10000 1/min, dann würde ich auf 460 m/min kommen, oder auch knapp 27 km/h. Das erscheint mir jedoch ein "bisschen" zu viel.


----------



## jkc (6. April 2020)

Na unter Last dreht der Motor auch nicht mit 10k Umdrehungen.
600er Motoren halte ich nicht für überdimensioniert, das Ding soll ja auch manövrieren können, Schutz vor Überhitzung und Wirkungsgrad ist besser wenn der Motor unterhalb von seinem Limit läuft.. Formel / Ansatz zur Geschwindigkeitsberechnung kann ich nicht liefern.


----------



## NaabMäx (6. April 2020)

Hilft dir das?





						Berechnung
					

Berechnung




					www.boote-magazin.de


----------



## NaabMäx (6. April 2020)

Ach ja, du hast 2 Rumpflängen die du addieren musst.


----------



## crackz (6. April 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Na unter Last dreht der Motor auch nicht mit 10k Umdrehungen.


Wie weiß ich denn, wie schnell der dann in etwa dreht? Auf Datenblättern etc. ist immer nur die Leerlaufdrehzahl angegeben und die bringt mir ja relativ wenig.



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hilft dir das?


Die Seite habe ich auch schon gefunden, da bekomme ich ja leider auch nur raus, wie schnell das Boot maximal werden kann und das weiß ich ja schon. Was ich suche ist, wie schnell der Motor theoretisch mein Boot beschleunigen kann.



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Ach ja, du hast 2 Rumpflängen die du addieren musst.


Für was genau? Für die Wasserlinie? Da habe ich immer nur gefunden, dass es die "Strecke" ist, die mein Boot mit dem Wasser schneidet, aber nicht, dass ich die doppelt nehmen muss.


----------



## NaabMäx (6. April 2020)

crackz schrieb:


> PS: Die Steigung gibt ja an, wie weit sich die Schraube bei einer Umdrehung fortbewegt.
> Nehme ich nun die Steigung von 46mm (0,046m) und multipliziere die mit der Motordrehzahl (vereinfacht) 10000 1/min, dann würde ich auf 460 m/min kommen, oder auch knapp 27 km/h. Das erscheint mir jedoch ein "bisschen" zu viel.



Die Schraube richtet sich auch nach dem vorhandenen Platz der zur Verfügung steht.
Grundsätzlich: Große Blattfläche (bzw. mehr Prop-Blätter) bewegt viel Wasser = Schubkraft, nicht Tempo!).
Große Steigung oder eine höhere Drehzahl bringt höhere Geschwindigkeit.
Funzt nicht grenzenlos, kommt auch auf den Motor an.

Scalegeschwindigeit ist die Geschwindigkeit des Originals / Wurzel aus Maßstab. (Je nach dem Welche Daten dir Vorliegen oder du sie selber baust.)

Rumpfgeschwindigeit ist die Wurzel aus Länge in m x 4,5 = km/h
Alles ab 10% darüber bringt nix, nur unnötig Leistungsverlust ohne schneller zu werden!

Propellersteigung = Propellerdurchmesser x Steigungsfaktor
Beispiel: Herstellerangabe 40mm Durchmesser, Steigung 1,4fach
Das sind je Umdrehung 56mm Weg. Theoretisch!
Man darf getrost wieder ein paar Prozent abziehen, denn auch bei Props gibt es "Schlupf".
Ca. Minus 30% vom rechnerischen Wert ansetzen.
Im Beispiel wären es also knapp 40mm Weg je Umdrehung.

Propwirkungsgrad ~  0,7 (kann je nach Hersteller/Ausführung variieren).

Daraus ergibt sich:

Beispiel:
Theoretische Geschwindigkeit in km/h = Propsteigung in Millimeter x Lastdrehzahl x 60 x 0,7 / 1000000
Im obigen Beispiel wären das dann also ca. 11,6 km/h bei 5000 U/min
*Notwendige Leistung für Verdrängerfahrt Rumpfgeschwindigkeit = ca. 2 Watt Wellenleistung je kg Bootsgewicht.
Ausser du hast ein andern Typ gebaut.*
Gleitfahrt beginnt ab ca. doppelter Rumpfgeschwindigkeit.
Leistung für Gleitfahrt ab ca. 20 Watt Wellenleistung je kg Bootsgewicht.
High Speed Modell ab ca. 250 Watt je kg Bootsgewicht. (Luftraumeroberung)
Wellenleistung ist das was der Motor ABGIBT, nicht was er aufnimmt!
Für 20W Wellenleistung bei einem Wirkungsgrad des Motors von z.B. 67% braucht man also rund 30W.
Wird oft auch nur so angegeben, als "Aufnahmeleistung" oder "Eingangsleistung.

Wie man sehr gut erkennen kann, steigt der Leistungsbedarf für jede Steigerung der Geschwindigkeit massiv an.
Bei Verdrängerrümpfen geht oberhalb der Rumpfgeschwindigkeit sowieso nicht mehr viel.
Außer das man eine riesige Bugwelle produziert.

Die Geschwindigkeit eines Verdrängerrumpfes hängt nicht nur von der Motorleistung ab.
Die Länge der Wasserlinie spielt auch im Modellbau eine entscheidende Rolle.    

L.G.
NM


----------



## Vanner (6. April 2020)

Wenn die Motore heiß werden, dann stimmt was nicht. 100° C erreiche ich, beim Auto, mit falschen Übersetzung. Motorkühlung über Rippenbleche macht nur Sinn. wenn diese auch vom Luft umströmt werden, das ist im Boot aber nicht der Fall.

Hier was zum Lesen bezüglich einiger Berechnungen.


----------



## NaabMäx (6. April 2020)

crackz schrieb:


> Für was genau? Für die Wasserlinie? Da habe ich immer nur gefunden, dass es die "Strecke" ist, die mein Boot mit dem Wasser schneidet, aber nicht, dass ich die doppelt nehmen muss.


Du hast doch 2 Rümpfe, wenn du das bereits berücksichtigt hast ists gut.


----------



## Blueser (6. April 2020)

Für den Flugmodellsport gibt es ein paar gute und kostenlose Programme, zum Beispiel Drive Calculator, mit welchem ich sehr gute Ergebnisse erzielt habe. Da kann man aus einer großen Anzahl von handelsüblichen Akkus, Reglern, Motoren und Schrauben die optimale Kombination finden. Gibt es so etwas nicht auch für Modellboote?


----------



## crackz (6. April 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> *Notwendige Leistung für Verdrängerfahrt Rumpfgeschwindigkeit = ca. 2 Watt Wellenleistung je kg Bootsgewicht.
> Ausser du hast ein andern Typ gebaut.*
> [...]
> Wellenleistung ist das was der Motor ABGIBT, nicht was er aufnimmt!


Ich will ja den Graupner Speed 600 verbauen, leider ist da aber nur von "Leistung" die Rede, also keine Ahnung ob abgegeben oder aufgenommen. Er hätte rein theoretisch 60W, wenn man mal davon ausgeht, dass das abgegeben ist, würde ein Motor theoretisch für 15 kg Boot reichen, sehe ich das richtig?
Zudem ist leider für den Motor nirgends die Lastdrehzahl angegeben, gibt es da ein "Mittel", dass so in der Motorgrößenordnung "normal" ist?



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Du hast doch 2 Rümpfe, wenn du das bereits berücksichtigt hast ists gut.


Aber die Wasserlinie bleibt doch die gleiche, oder irre ich mich da?
Mein Boot ist insgesamt 0,4m lang, deswegen ja auch die Wasserlinie.


----------



## NaabMäx (6. April 2020)

PVC verträgt nur 60-70C Wenn das schwarz ist und in der Sonne liegt, bekommst schon Probleme -oder?
Kommst du mit Polycarbonat klar? -40 bis +140°C.

Hitzeentwicklung:
Momentan ist das ja erst eine Theorie. 
Motoren dimensioniert man eh so, das man  nicht am Leistungsmaximum fahren musst. Dann werden die auch nicht so heiß.

Wenn alles o.K. angeschlossen ist, kommt Hitze von der Verlustleistung der einzelnen Komponenten (nicht nur Motor) und dann noch Wärmestau.
Eine E-Motor, im Rumpf, komplett gekapselt, hat über die Innenluft und dann die Aussenhaut des Rumpfes einen Wärmeaustausch. Das kann man berechnen.
Wärmeleitkapazität deiner Materialien bei Luftschicht u Wandstärke, Wärmeentwicklung;  K-Wert berechnen.
Um eine Sicherheit zu haben, weil Wärme aufsteigt und min. 40% über den Deckel abgegeben werden. Aufbauten und Futter berücksichtigen.
Tiefgang ?% der Oberfläche im 20°C Wasser im Sommer.

Falls das Problem rechnerisch ersichtlich wird.
Ansonsten ist zu kühlen und zwar so, das der Kühler die Wärme aufnehmen kann und da, wo er ausreichend abgeben kann.
Wasserkühlung würde sich anbieten, wie bei einem Aussenborder, wenns den überhaupt sein muss.

Wie lange fährt den das Boot an die Futterstelle und zurück. Sind das 5 Min unter Teillaßtlauf?
Kann sich da das Boot so aufheizen?

mfg
NM


----------



## crackz (6. April 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> PVC verträgt nur 60-70C Wenn das schwarz ist und in der Sonne liegt, bekommst schon Probleme -oder?
> Kommst du mit Polycarbonat klar? -40 bis +140°C.


Das sollte nicht das Problem werden



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Falls das Problem rechnerisch ersichtlich wird.


Ja der Rechenaufwand ist schon immens, es gibt ja auch noch die Möglichkeit, mit Wasser zu kühlen, ohne Pumpe, sprich, dass durch die Fahrt Wasser per Öffnung in den Kreislauf gelangt und am Heck wieder austritt. Wäre das eine Möglichkeit, die funktionieren würde? Das wäre nicht so viel Mehraufwand.



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Wie lange fährt den das Boot an die Futterstelle und zurück. Sind das 5 Min unter Teillaßtlauf?
> Kann sich da das Boot so aufheizen?


Viel länger wird es sicher nicht sein, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## crackz (6. April 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Na unter Last dreht der Motor auch nicht mit 10k Umdrehungen.


Um nochmal darauf zurückzukommen: Der MAX POWER 600 hat eine Lastdrehzahl bei 8,4V von 11500 1/min, also scheint das nicht mal so abwegig zu sein.


----------



## NaabMäx (6. April 2020)

Ist das dein Motor?








						Speed 600 7.2V
					

Graupner Speed 600 7.2V Leistungsstarker Standard-Elektromotor mit gutem Drehmoment. Eignet sich besonders für den Direktantrieb mit 6 NC-Zellen…




					www.schiffsmodelle-shop.de
				




Produktinformationen "Speed 600 7.2V"
Graupner Speed 600 7.2V 
Leistungsstarker Standard-Elektromotor mit gutem Drehmoment.
Eignet sich besonders für den Direktantrieb mit 6 NC-Zellen
Motor ohne Label - lose

*Technische Daten*
Nennspannung 7,2 V
Betriebsspannungsbereich 3,6 ... 8,4 V
Leerlaufdrehzahl 18200 min -1
Leerlaufstromaufnahme 2 A
Stromaufnahme bei max. Wirkungsgrad 12 A
Blockierstromaufnahme 85 A
Höchster Wirkungsgrad ohne Getriebe 69 %
Gehäuselänge, ohne Welle 57 mm
Durchmesser 35,8 mm
Freie Wellenlänge 8,7 mm
Wellendurchmesser 3,17 mm
Gewicht 195 g


----------



## crackz (6. April 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Ist das dein Motor?


Ich hatte anfangs Diesen gedacht, aber theoretisch würde Deiner auch gehen, da nimmt sich ja nicht viel


----------



## steffen78 (7. April 2020)

Ich habe mir ein größeres spielzeugboot gekauft habe so ne art catamaran draus gemacht, wobei der schwimmkörber aus styrodor gemacht ist, an diesen ein 80er abflussrohr und über fernbedienung wird ein deckel geöffnet wo das futter raus fällt. Muss da zwar eine zweite fernbedienung für futter auslösen dabei haben ist aber ok.


----------



## crackz (27. April 2020)

Kleiner Nachtrag:
Das Grundgerüst für das Boot steht soweit, nur leider komme ich bei einer Sache nicht weiter:
Ich will das Boot mit einem 4S-LiPo betreiben, finde jedoch keinen passenden Brushed-Regler.
Brushless-Motoren werden mir leider eine Nummer zu teuer.
Hat hier jemand eine Idee, wo ich genannte Regler (kostengünstig) finden kann? Im Netz finde ich dazu leider nirgends etwas.


----------



## Vanner (27. April 2020)

Gibt es, unter anderem, auch hier.


----------

